# pythiosis



## Sandi Akers (Sep 20, 2009)

I was chatting today with a trainer about the dogs swimming in the pond and she directed me to this site. Anyone ever dealt with this or have any more info on it. She scared me shitless with this cause my dogs are like otters and wont stay out of the pond at our house here in Fort Myers (the lady's dog is on this website, it is the GSD that died from Pythiosis here in Fort Myers.


http://www.pythiosis.com/


Thanks in advance.

Sandi


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Sandi Akers said:


> I was chatting today with a trainer about the dogs swimming in the pond and she directed me to this site. Anyone ever dealt with this or have any more info on it. She scared me shitless with this cause my dogs are like otters and wont stay out of the pond at our house here in Fort Myers (the lady's dog is on this website, it is the GSD that died from Pythiosis here in Fort Myers.
> 
> 
> http://www.pythiosis.com/
> ...


I have read only briefly about this. You'll find that many general web sites still call it "rare" but that it's either on the frighteningly rapid increase or it's being diagnosed a lot more reliably now since the immunodiffusion test started to be followed up with ELISA tests to minimize the false negatives (or this is my understanding). http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1939-1676.2002.tb02345.x/abstract


The mention of "pond," especially in the South, is a little scary, because it's that kind of stagnant warm body of water that hosts the organism. (The infection is sometimes called the slang term "swamp cancer.")


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/dog/health/fungal/Pythiosis.php

http://www.petmd.com/dog/conditions/infectious-parasitic/c_multi_pythiosis

http://pythium.pavlab.com/subpage7.html


----------



## Sandi Akers (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks for more info.


Sandi


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I found this as well

http://www.vet.uga.edu/VPP/clerk/stephens/index.php

Sigh. Live in South Carolina and we have a lot of warm shallow lakes and ponds.................

You know I have heard that many many SAR dogs that have worked floodwater areas in the South have died of "cancer" - makes you wonder .... Lord knows we are in warm shallow water a lot. I had thought it was only in the stagnant water with algal mats but I guess not.


----------

